# Any aquarium store near Boston?



## Nate H (Mar 1, 2012)

i live in Somerville. i really want to get some Red crystal shrimps, some living plant for my tank. but i don't know where could i get it. could someone give me some information?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Here's an online link to CRS > http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/shrimp/crystal-red-shrimp.php

Mass Pike West for about 16 miles gets you to Tropic Isle Aquarium, 4 Pierce St (just off Rt 9E), Framingham. They rarely have CRS but do have Cherry, Orange, Amano and a few other shrimp. Lots of plants, too. Very big in SW.


----------



## Shortsboy (Mar 15, 2011)

Skipton's / Unique Aquaria is down by Mass Ave, although I don't remember seeing any CRS there last time I was in. Jay's Aquatics in Salem NH had 2-3 CRS, but they were priced at about 2x what you can get from people on here / PlantedTank.net.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi,

also, I'm not sure how far you're willing to travel, but AquaLife in Providence has a lot of really nice plants, and occasionally get in CRS. They regularly have the Cherry shrimp, and tiger shrimp, too. If you call, you could probably ask them to order some CRS in for you.

Here's the website:
http://www.aqualifecentral.com/

Tropic Isle (which Newt mentioned) is very good as well.

And, if you find yourself near Millis (Rt 109, west/southwest of Boston) you should definitely stop in to Ned's. 
http://unclenedsfishfactory.com/

And, look in to joining the Boston Aquarium Society! There are increasing numbers of folks who keep planted tanks, and bring their cuttings and extras to meetings for the auctions.
http://www.bostonaquariumsociety.org/

Best of Luck!
-Jane


----------



## BennyJAM (May 16, 2012)

Fyi: Unique aquaria recently moved to Woburn. There's also Lovely Pets in Quincy, but I've only seen cherry and amino shrimp there.


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Uncle Ned's Fish Factory in Millis has CRS.


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey, did those of you posiing in this thread see my message about a planted tank get-together at my house (10 minutes from Ned's) on Dec. 9th? Anyone interested in joining us?


----------



## 110planted (Nov 4, 2012)

Would like to meet with others interested in aquatic plants, but I live in Vt. Have family in Scituate maybe make a weekend of it. What would be on the agenda? Plant swap? Mark


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

110planted said:


> Would like to meet with others interested in aquatic plants, but I live in Vt. Have family in Scituate maybe make a weekend of it. What would be on the agenda? Plant swap? Mark


We'll have plant-talk, you can visit my tanks, of course, swaps if anyone wants, and if there is interest, I can give one of my talks... The attendees can decide whether and which one.


----------



## jerrytheplater (Mar 31, 2007)

K Randall said:


> We'll have plant-talk, you can visit my tanks, of course, swaps if anyone wants, and if there is interest, I can give one of my talks... The attendees can decide whether and which one.


How did the meeting go? How many plant clubs are in Massachusetts?


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

jerrytheplater said:


> How did the meeting go? How many plant clubs are in Massachusetts?


Errr. thanks for the poke.

The meeting went great. We had a bunch of people to my house, some from area aquarium clubs, some sent from local stores. Everyone (I think) enjoyed my tanks, a lot of good conversation and some good snacks. David Lass brought his new LED tube lights (can be used in old fluorescent fixtures with a small amount of retrofitting) to show everyone. We also had a raffle, a bunch of free "goodies" (back issues of TAG and Aquajournal, and some useful info for planted tank keepers) and a plant swap. I think everyone went home with something!

We have informally dubbed the group MAPS (Mass Aquatic Plant Society) and are planning another meeting in March, at David Lass' house in Nahant. For anyone who hasn't been there, David has many beautiful tanks, a fish wholesale business in his basement, and a Koi pond and waterfall INSIDE his house... Oh, and it overlooks the ocean. Quite a spectacular place!

As far as I know, there are no other plant-specific aquarium clubs in MA, although there are several nice general clubs. Anyone interested in being placed on our e-mail list can e-mail me directly at [email protected].


----------



## jerrytheplater (Mar 31, 2007)

So now you need to start a MAPS thread here.


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

jerrytheplater said:


> So now you need to start a MAPS thread here.


. Good idea!


----------

